# ? for Twin moms (preferably IVF but not only)



## Phantom710

So--- I am a surrogate. 

We just transferred two embryos for the parents. 

The transfer was on Jan 11, and we got the first positive about 3 and 3/4 days past trasnfer. (For non-ivf people that would be not quite 9dpo). 

My FMU test this morning 7 and 3/4 dpt (13dpo) is now darker than the control line ::happydance:

*Just curious what your hpts looked like around this point.*

I know I can't tell if they both took from that but the U/S is in 3 more weeks and I'm curious 

*Also-- maybe tell me when u got ur first positive, etc?*

:flower:

Here's a pic of this morning's test and also a progression :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations to the parents and to you, too :)

I was getting negatives until the day of my expected period. Then I got an ultra faint positive on the day of my missed period and it remained seriously faint although getting darker for weeks. It wasn't until about six or seven weeks pregnant, did the test line become as dark as the control line.

When I was pregnant with my singleton son, my test line was as dark as the control line three days before my missed period.

You'll see my response and from the responses you'll get in here from other twin mummies (as this has been asked a zillion times) that the strength of line on your pregnancy test has absolutely no bearing as to how many babies you are carrying.


----------



## Phantom710

Oh I know, I'm just curious. The parents are really hoping for twins :)


----------



## katrus78

Hi, I am just going to copy from my notes:

04/11/12
Embryo Transfer*@ 8:30 a.m. - 2 embryos transferred!!!!
At the time of transfer, *3 are best quality, 5 were left to grow one more day to see which ones can be frozen. No Assisted Hatching done to embryos (no need). *
*
04/12/12
Start Vivelle Dots*
Embryology lab reported 5 embryos were frozen*
*

04/16/12
5dp5dt
10dpo*
Faint BFP!!! * *
OTD (Official Testing Date): 04/23/12* **
*
*04/20/12 *
9dp5dt
14dpo
OTD (Official Testing Date)
1st Beta
HCG = 288
P4 = 39
TSH = 0.096
*
*04/23/12
12dp5dt
17dpo
2nd Beta*
HCG = 871*
P4 = * 51.4*
*
04/25/12
14dp5dt
19dpo
3rd Beta
HCG = 1739
P4 = 60
TSH = 0.34*
*


----------



## Wind

I just want to thank you. I don't know your circumstances or the circumstances of the parents, but I have seen first hand the agony of those who cannot have a child. I have witnessed the desperation and devastation. You are doing a beautiful, selfless thing. You have my deepest respect and admiration.


----------



## Phantom710

Aww Thanks wind!

And thanks Kat! That is super helpful My first beta will be equal to when you had your 2nd beta done. Just out of curiosity when did you find out it was twins? 6 week u/s?


----------



## HLanders

My day 3 HPT was about as dark as the day 4... and my day 4 was about as dark as the day 7. That being said... my initial beta test didn't read off the charts, I was right in the normal range for a singleton pregnancy. I have two pictures of pregnancy tests in my blog... the very first post if you want to look. :)


----------



## Phantom710

ooo thanks! Loved your story btw! And late congrats


----------



## HLanders

hahaha... shows how long it's been since then, 3.5WEEKS and 4.5WEEKS... lol And thanks! Hope it all works out for you and the parents! One or two, as long as it's healthy!


----------



## ttc1soon

Mine are not IVF twins but my test results got dark fast with all my pregnancies (two m/c with singletons before my twins). They didn't seem to get darker any faster with the twins though. I got a positive at 10dpo on a digital with my singleton and twins (the first time I didn't test until period was due but the test line was as dark as the control line). I don't know the exact numbers of my Betas but they were within the normal range for singleton. I am sure the parents are just thrilled in general that you are pregnant! Congrats.


----------



## katrus78

Phantom710 said:


> Aww Thanks wind!
> 
> And thanks Kat! That is super helpful My first beta will be equal to when you had your 2nd beta done. Just out of curiosity when did you find out it was twins? 6 week u/s?

There you go:
*
05/01/12
5w4d
First u/s* **
Two sacs detected!

05/08/12
6w4d
Second u/s
Heart beats detected: 119, 123

Hope this helps. I also wanted to thank you for what you are doing. Especially if you do end up delivering twins! Tbh, looking back at the end of my pregnancy, I wouldn't choose to do it for anyone but myself so more praise to you!!!


----------



## kissyfacelala

my twins were the result of an IUI and here are some pics of my tests...we found out at 6 weeks 5 days that we were expecting twins..first beta was 523 (17 DPO) and then second was 942 (19 DPO)
 



Attached Files:







13 DPO Dec 29 2011 BFP 1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8









18 DPO Jan 3 2012 BFP.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks! I have my u/s on the 8th so we'll find out soon I guess.


----------



## kissyfacelala

oh I should mention I got a 3+ pregnant on the clearblue at 20 DPO :)


----------



## arj

Make sure you update! My guess is either twins, or one baby girl. (girls seem to have higher betas earlier on). My sister in laws both did IVF and both had single girls, and had a faint positive only 4 days after implantation. Good luck!


----------



## arj

Oh and my non ivf twins were 13 dpo very faint line and were both boys


----------

